# Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung



## toco (3. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nachdem ich nun schon einige sehr interessante Forumbeiträge durchstöbert habe, ist es an der Zeit, mein Teichprojekt (und ein bischen auch mich) vorzustellen.

Ich bin kein Teichneuling. Bei meinen beiden ersten Teichen bestand immer das Problem, dass auf dem vorhandenen Grundstück nur noch wenig Platz für einen Teich zur Verfügung  stand. Als ich mich dann entschloss, ein neues Haus zu bauen, stand von vorn herein fest, dass ein Naturteich meinen Garten dominieren sollte.

Der ursprüngliche Start ging ziemlich daneben. Der Bauunternehmer, der meinen Keller ausheben musste, wurde gleich von mir beauftragt, den Aushub für den Teich zu machen. Er sollte ein nierenförmiges Loch graben, ungefähre Lage und gewünschte mittlere Aushubtiefe  gab ich vor. Die Feinarbeiten wollte ich dann später in Eigenarbeit erledigen. Das Ergebnis war ernüchtern – mir wurde ein rechteckiges Etwas präsentiert, dass so gar nichts mit meinen Vorgaben zu tun hatte. Es war also klar, dass ich hier praktisch von vorne anfangen musste.

Die beiden folgenden Bilder zeigen das (schon etwas eingegrünte) rechteckige Teichloch im Juli 2008 und das Ergebnis der ersten Arbeiten bis Oktober 2008. 

Foto 
*Bild 1:* _Stand Juli 2008_

Foto 
*Bild 2:* _Stand Oktober 2008_

Über die ersten 3 Monate Teichbau, die zwischen diesen Bildern liegen, möchte ich jetzt berichten.

Die Plandaten für den Teich sahen ungefähr so aus:

Erstellung eines großen Naturteichs, der Pflanzen, Fische und was sich sonst so in Teichen einfindet beherbergen soll.

Der Teich sollte einen Zulauf bekommen, der durch eine handelsübliche Bachlaufpumpe gespeist wird. Diese Tauchpumpe sollte das Wasser direkt dem Teich entziehen, aber nicht direkt im Teich stehen, damit dort weder die Pumpe noch irgendwelche Schläuche das natürliche Aussehen des Teichs stören. Als Fischbesatz waren einheimische Fische vorgesehen, die in der Natur in stehenden (evtl. sogar belasteteten) Gewässern leben können. Damit waren die Ansprüche an die Wasserfilterung relativ gering.

Ende Juli war dann der Startschuss. Klar, nach den schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Bauunternehmer habe ich mir einen Minibagger (1,6t) geliehen und wollte mal eben schnell das rechteckige Teichloch in Form bringen. Nach 1,5 Tagen musste ich realisieren, dass man als Hobby-Baggerfahrer viel zu lange braucht und das Ergebnis auch „bescheiden“ ist. Als ich den Bagger zurück gab, sagte mir der Verleiher, der gleichzeitig auch ein Tiefbauunternehmen hatte, er würde sowieso nicht verstehen, warum sich die Leute nicht gleich einen Bagger mit Fahrer mieten. Allerdings müsste der Fahrer auch Ahnung haben, wie man einen Teich baggert. Er hätte zwei in seiner Truppe, die das könnten.

Das hätte auch Geschäftemacherei sein können, ich hab’s aber einfach versucht und nicht bereut! Das folgende Bild zeigt das Ergebnis: eine sauber nivellierte und gebaggerte Teichmulde mit unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen. 

Foto 
*Bild 3:* _Nach dem Baggern
_
Für diese Baggerarbeiten wurden ca. 12 Stunden (!) benötigt. Meine Meinung: selbst baggern macht nur Sinn, wenn man Erfahrung mit den Dingern hat, ansonsten besser baggern lassen. Man muss aber klare Vorstellungen vom Teich haben, und man sollte immer dabei sein, um ggf. korrigeren zu können.

Leider musste ich die tolle Arbeit des Baggerfahrers zum Einbau des Pumpenschachts etwas zerstören. Ein Graben für das Verbindungsrohr (handelsübliches 100mm Abflussrohr) vom Teich zum Pumpenschacht (ein normaler Kanalkontrollschacht) musste erstellt werden, schließlich sollte die Pumpe ja nicht im Teich stehen.

Foto 
*Bild 4:* _Der Pumpenzulauf_

Natürlich wurde der Graben nach der Rohrverlegung wieder verschlossen.

Auch die Folienverlegung habe ich Profis überlassen, weil mir klar war, dass bei der etwas unegalen Form des Teichs die Folie vorort geschweißt werden musste. 

Foto 
*Bild 5:* _Folienverlegung abgeschlossen
_
Danach Verlegung der NG Ufermatte.

Durch Abdeckung mit Steinen, werden der Pumpenzulauf und der natürlich auch vorhanden Teichüberlauf (mit Verbindung zum Regenwasserkanal) kaschiert. (Damit die Steine beim Pumpenzulauf nicht direkt die Folie belasten, liegt NG Vlies 900 darunter.)

Foto 
*Bild 6:* _Pumpenzulauf kaschiert
_
Foto 
*Bild 7:* _Überlauf_

Danach konnte mit Einbringen von kalk- und lehmfreien Sand als Teichboden begonnen werden (ca. 16m³ sollten schließlich in den Teichen passen). Der Sand wurde von unten nach oben eingebracht. Dieser Vorgang, das Befüllen mit Wasser und das Bepflanzen liefen kontinuierlich parallel  ab. Das folgende Bild zeigt diesen Vorgang (unten Sand, __ Senke schon mit Wasser gefüllt, im mittleren Bereich die noch unbedeckte Folie, am Rand die Ufermatte):

Foto 
*Bild 8:* _Der Werdegang
_
Auf diese Weise wurde der Teich nach und nach befüllt. Pflanzen, die einen höheren Nährstoffbedarf haben, erhielten Startdünger.

Zum vorläufigen Abschluss das Bild des befüllten Teichs im Oktober 2008:

Foto 
*Bild 9:* _Stand Oktober 2008 (mal aus einer anderen Richtung)_

Der gesamte äußere Randbereich ist noch nicht fertig. Die Folie muss noch auf Maß gebracht, der Graben für die Kapillarsperre aufgefüllt und die Uferbepflanzung (im Trockenbereich) gesetzt werden. Auch der Wasserzulauf wurde noch nicht fertig gestellt. Da er bedingt durch die Hanglage meines Grundstücks oberhalb des Wasserpiegels des Teichs liegt, kann das nachträglich erfolgen.

Klar das der Teich nach dem Einsetzen der relativ kleinen Pflanzen noch den Charme eines Baggersees hat. Ich denke, das wird sich aber mit Beginn der Vegetationsperiode schon etwas ändern.

Es gibt also noch viel zu tun, und ich hoffe auf einen milden norddeutschen Winter.

Über die weiteren Arbeiten werden ich noch berichten und natürlich auch über die weitere Entwicklung des Teichs.

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Dodi (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo Hartmut,

:willkommen hier im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Hast ja in den drei Monaten mächtig was geschafft und
der Teich ist schön geworden. 

Bin schon gespannt auf die weiteren Arbeiten und die Entwicklung.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und natürlich auch hier bei uns!


----------



## Sven_B (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo Hartmut,

sehr schön ist er geworden Dein Teich, hab ich ja schon gesagt. Hier freuen sich nun alle auf das nächste Frühjahr und die Einweihungsgrillparty  

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

hallo,

echt toll geworden. Kommen dann auch Fische rein?

Grüße und herlich Willkommen hier!
Tizian


----------



## toco (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo Tizian,

natürlich sind auch Fische geplant - aber nur einheimische:

Gründlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Rotfedern und Bitterlinge sollen den Teich im nächsten Jahr (2009) bevölkern.

Und später, wenn sich genügend Nährtstoffe angesammelt haben, noch __ Muscheln (für die Bitterlinge).

Wenn der Fischbesatz irgendwann Anzeichen zeigen sollte, zu zahlreich zu werden, werde ich noch über einen Fressfeind nachdenken (z.B __ Barsch). Aber am Anfang soll sich der Fischbestand erstmal ungestört entwickeln.

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## toco (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo,

in der Zwischenzeit hat sich doch so einiges an meinem Teich getan, worüber in noch berichten möchte.

Meine Hoffnung auf einen milden norddeutschen Winter erfüllte sich leider nicht. Temperaturen bis -15°C haben meine Überlegungen, einige Arbeiten am Teichrand fortzusetzen zunichte gemacht. Ich musste also bis zum Frühjahr warten, um meine Arbeiten wieder aufzunehmen.

Die Folienränder waren noch mit den Steinen beschwert, die ich eigentlich für den Berg mit der Quelle (=Zulauf) vorgesehen hatte. Also habe ich zuerst die Steine entfernt und in die Kapillarsperre Kies gefüllt. Danach konnte ich endlich überstehende Folie und Vlies wegschneiden.

Dabei immer der ängstliche Blick in den Teich, da die im Herbst eingesetzten Pflanzen  nicht richtig in die "Puschen" kommen wollten.

Und immer wieder Unterbrechungen, weil die "Spontanvegetation" auf meinem noch ziemlich wilden Grundstück alles anzgreifen schien, was ich schon gepflanzt hatte. (Gut wenn man eine Motorsense hat!).

Trotzdem ging es Stück für Stück weiter. Pumpenschacht und 220V-Versorgung für die Pumpe wurden fertig gestellt.

Der Berg am Teichzulauf, in den die Quelle intergiert werden sollte, wurde mit Folie (im Nassbereich) bzw. Unkrautvlies abgedeckt und dann mit Moränensteinen abgedeckt. Insgesamt 5,4t Steine durfte ich dafür bewegen.

In den Berg habe ich drei kleine Höhlen mit jeweils einem Zugang gebaut (aus 115mm Kanalrohren), damit Amphibien frostfrei überwintern können.

Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen aus zwei Perspektiven den aktuellen Zustand.

  

Außerdem waren meine Befürchtungen unbegründet, dass sich die Pflanzen nicht nicht entwickeln würden. Der "Baggerseee" wird langsam von der Natur erobert. 

In der Totalen sieht der Teich heute so aus:

 

Und was hat sich "tierisch" so getan?

__ Moderlieschen, Gründlinge und vermutlich auch die Bitterleringe haben sich schon reichlich vermehrt. Lediglich die Rotfedern waren etwas träge (waren aber auch noch ziemlich klein!).

Die ersten Zuwanderer waren __ Molche. Sie haben sich lange im Teich aufgehalten, Jungmolche habe aber noch nicht entdeckt!

__ Frösche waren anfangs Fehlanzeige. Aber als der Wachstumsschub bei den Pflanzen einsetzte, und sich in Ufernähe die ersten Versteckmöglichkeiten boten, kam eine ganze Armada. Das Ergebnis habe ich heute hier vorgestellt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=250273#post250273

Im nächsten Jahr geht esdann mit dem Teichumfeld und der Gestaltung des Grundstücks weiter - jetzt muss erst mein Carport gebaut werden.

So und nun wird es Zeit, dass ich :muede
Schließlich geht's morgen wieder zur Arbeit!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo Hartmut.

Wie abgesprochen habe ich die Bilder in den älteren Beitrag eingefügt und den nachgeschobenen "Bilder-Beitrag" gelöscht.



Der Teich hat sich wirklich schon gut entwickelt. 
Nächstes Jahr macht er sicherlich nochmal einen großen Sprung nach vorn - ich seh das ja an unserem, wie flott die Natur teilweise ist.


----------



## toco (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank! 

Ich hoffe, die Entwicklung meiner Teichpflanzen geht so weiter. 

Im Moment kämpfe ich mit norddeutscher Trockenheit. Bei uns hat es schon seit Monaten nicht mehr ergiebig geregnet! Die Wasserrechnung ... 

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## toco (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Naturteich – die Entstehung*

Hallo,

fast 4 Jahre sind vergangen. Ich dachte ich zeige mal, wie sich der anfangs noch ziemlich "sterile" Teich einwickelt hat. Deshalb hier einige Bilder zum aktuellen Stand.

   
   

Mittlerweile hat der Teich die Bezeichnung "Naturnaher  Teich" wohl verdient - für Kindergärten dient er schon als Demo-Objekt für den Naturkundeunterricht.


Im Uferbereich machen sich unter Wasser grasähnliche Pflanzen breit. Ich tippe dabei auf Nadelsimse, die ich zu Beginn an anderer Stelle gepflanzt hatte.

 

Überhaupt ist es interessant, die Entwicklung eines Teichs über einen großen Zeitraum zu verfolgen.

Bei den eingesetzten Fischen und __ Muscheln gab es glücklicherweise keine spektakulären Vorfälle. Der Bestand hat sich stabilisiert (also keine Überbevölkerung oder Massensterben!), sogar Bitterlinge bekommen Nachwuchs, woraus ich ableite, dass Muscheln ebenfalls noch existieren. Das ist leider bei diesem recht großen Teich optisch schwer überprüfbar. Gefüttert wird mittlerweile nicht mehr!

Einige Pflanzen, die ich damals einsetzte, kamen mit dem knappen Nährstoffangebot nicht klar und sind komplett verschwunden.

Die zweite Gruppe kümmert so vor sich hin, hat aber überlebt.

Wie man den Fotos entnehmen kann, gibt es aber viele Pflanzenarten, denen die Bedingungen für üppiges Wachstum ausreichen. Einige haben sich dafür in meinem Teich auf die "Wanderschaft" gemacht. Ursprünglich von mir an ganz anderer Stelle eingepflanzt, wachsen sie jetzt an Stellen, deren Bedingungen offensichtlich mehr geeignet sind.

Und dann sind da noch die Pflanzen, die irgendwie eingeschleppt wurden. Die meisten lasse ich einfach wachsen, lediglich der große __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf werden von mir bekämpft.

Als Unterwasserpflanze hat sich das __ Tausendblatt durchgesetzt. Es gibt kleiner Bestände von __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest, aber dem Tausendblatt ist es wohl zu verdanken, dass sich die Algenbildung in Grenzen hält.

Der Teich bekommt natürlich reichlich Besuch von den ortsüblichen Wassertieren. Er ist festes Ziel bei der Krötenwanderung. Von Mai bis Juni ist nicht zu überhören, dass sich reichlich __ Frösche angesiedelt haben. __ Molche bevölkern den Teich ebenso. Stockenten konnte ich davon (sanft) überzeugen, dass sie sich auf die Düngung der Nachbargewässer konzentrieren sollen. __ Reiher kommen auch regelmäßig vorbei.


Kehrseite des üppigen Pflanzenwachstums ist natürlich, dass im Spätherbst kräftig zurück geschnitten werden muss. Die Methode, dafür Schneidgeräte an Teleskopstangen zu verwenden, habe ich im letzten Jahr verworfen - sie ist zu ineffektiv! Bei dieser Teichgröße muss ich schon in den Teich steigen. In diesem Herbst geht es dann auch erstmals dem Tausenblatt "ans Leder".


----------

